
Show HN: PopPic – Creating interactive 3D photos with computer vision - keithito
https://medium.com/poppic/introducing-poppic-3d-photography-camera-5142cd877993
======
chatmasta
This looks like really cool tech, unfortunately I've got an iPhone 6S so can't
test it.

But there's no reason I can't _view_ the images, right? I highly recommend
making a web-embeddable image viewer, and displaying it prominently on your
marketing pages.

If the tech works, you could have a really solid b2b business here. Lots of
opportunities, especially if you get the method patented (ASAP). But you need
to make it so _anyone_ on _any_ device can view the generated photos. That way
only the creators need the high-end phones, and they can share the content
with anyone.

Use cases I can think of:

\- Journalism w/ interactive 3d pictures

\- eCommerce / shopify integration

\- social network integration if you did bizdev right (distribute as an SDK,
charge licensing). Looks like you're in San Diego... snapchat is nearby, and
they would go nuts over this tech. (But you NEED to patent it.) They paid
$150m to acquire Looksery, which was the company that built the original
"lens" technology. Very similar situation to you.

\- educational content

But the solution must be viewable by anyone.

P.S. Looking at your blog, you've got a really focused approach to technology.
Clearly, many years of work and expertise have gone into this project. Nice
work. I hope you can make some money on it! Let me know if you want to chat
about ideas for monetization, email in my profile.

------
ibdf
Really neat, can't test it.

~~~
keithito
Sorry about that! We're working on making the app compatible with more
devices. What type of phone do you have?

~~~
ibdf
Pixel

